# منتدى سلوكيات ابن المسيح



## ++menooo++ (5 أبريل 2006)

*منتدى سلوكيات ابن المسيح*

*بقترح المنتدى ده على اساس ان يطرح كل عضو اقتراح لمناقشه موضوع ما كل اسبوع و بعد ان يختار المشرف العام الموضوع تبعا للتصويت يكتب الموضوع و رد كل عضو عليه و كتابات كهن ما مع زكر الاسم و كتابه على هذا الموضوع كموضوع حسن معامله الوالدين يبقى انا اكتب رد البابا و كتبه و انزله فى الموضوع و مينا هوت يجيب رد الانبا يؤنس و هكذا فيكون مع الوقت عندنا مرشد للمسيحى كمى يصير ابن الله الذى يشرف المسيحييه بالفعل *
*اتمنى ان الاقتراح يعجب الجميع*


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*منتدى المرشد الروحي كفيل بالفكرة و اكثر يا مينو *


----------



## †gomana† (6 أبريل 2006)

*بس مش كل الناس عندهم خبرة دى يا مينو*
*يعنى مواضيع المرشد الروحىى فعلا كفيلة بالرد اكتر *
*عن طريق المواضيع الموجودة*
*ربنا معاك وشكرا على اقتراحك ده*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على مروركم و ارائكم


----------

